# Miter tracks and Tee tracks



## Gerry Kiernan (Jul 19, 2007)

Hello All
There was a thread that gave a site for a good set of miter tracks for a router table, and also clamp sets for the same. They were reasonably priced. I was very interested, but like the idiot I am, I did not add the site to my favourites. Can anyone direct me to a good site for these items?

Thanks

Gerry


----------



## Drugstore Cowboy (May 17, 2007)

Not sure how much you need or what you consider a reasonable price -
But -- Rockler currently has their 4' sets on 2 for price of 1

That would be $22.98 for a total of 8' of track along with an assortment of knobs and bolts.

The ad doesn't address whether they would be willing to sell you just one set at half price.

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=5209&filter=t%20track


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Gerry

Just one more spot,,,with free shipping the norm.. 
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/ttrack.html

===========


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Gerry, here is another:

http://www.ptreeusa.com/online_catalog.htm


----------



## Gerry Kiernan (Jul 19, 2007)

Bingo Drugstore cowboy, Registered user and forum geek. That is the site I was looking at. It is now doubly good, as they are doing a twofer.

Thank you so Much!

Gerry


----------



## Gerry Kiernan (Jul 19, 2007)

Thank you so much Drugstore Cowboy.
That is the site I was looking at. This time I have added it to my faves. Doubly good, because they are having a twofer. I will be ordering.

Thanks Again 
Gerry

Oops, sorry, did a double post.


----------



## Gerry Kiernan (Jul 19, 2007)

Thank you curious george, you cute little pussy cat you.

I looked at the site you posted, and they have some good prices on bandsaw blades, another thing I have been looking for. I have also put this site into my faves.

Gerry

Ps: As you have posted a picture of a Pussy cat for your logo, I guess you are a real cat person. Me too. We have four of the little sweeties for now. They are my buddies, and also supervise me in the shop and the garden. Two of my favourite places.

Gerry


----------



## Gerry Kiernan (Jul 19, 2007)

Thank you bobj3;
I also added this to my faves 'cause there is some goodstuff there too.

Thanks for your help everybody. A shopping we will go!

Gerry


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi Gerry. You're welcome. Yeah, I'm a cat person. I had my sweet Lucky for 21 years until last year. Don't have a kitty right now, but I do have a chocolate lab for a shop forman.


----------



## Gerry Kiernan (Jul 19, 2007)

curiousgeorge said:


> Hi Gerry. You're welcome. Yeah, I'm a cat person. I had my sweet Lucky for 21 years until last year. Don't have a kitty right now, but I do have a chocolate lab for a shop forman.


I like dogs, but for me, they are a little to dependant, kind of like having a child. But I do know that chocolate labs are real sweethearts, as are most of the lab breeds. You were lucky to have a cat last 21 years. Most of ours make it to around 16, if they don't get hit by a car or something.

Gerry


----------



## Gerry Kiernan (Jul 19, 2007)

Hi Again Guys

I ordered several items from Rockler, including the two tee track kits mentioned by Buffalo Bilious, some router bench dogs, a 3/8" tongue and groove router bit set, and two miter slot hardware kits. The one thing I haven't found, so far, is miter track. I want to build my own router table, and I would like to use an aluminum track rather than routing a slot in the table top. Any suggestions as to who carries aluminum miter slot track?

Thanks All

Gerry


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

You will find several different brands available from Woodcraft stores or at www.woodcraft.com


----------



## Drugstore Cowboy (May 17, 2007)

Ditto Mike's recommendation on Woodcraft--
But - If you are happy with the other stuff from Rockler -- they have miter track as well --
http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=2014

OH -- and to save you some typing -- 
Around here I usually answer to Cowboy - or just plain -- DC.

Not that I haven't been called plenty of other things -- ----


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Rocklers, MLCS, Woodcraft and I'm sure there are others that carry the tracks you're after.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

curiousgeorge said:


> Gerry, here is another:
> 
> http://www.ptreeusa.com/online_catalog.htm


Gerry, check out the site by curiousgeorge. They do sell aluminun mitre track. I have bought from Peach Tree and had no problems. They are out of Georgia.


----------



## Gerry Kiernan (Jul 19, 2007)

Thanks Guys

I will do some more looking through the sites mentioned. The one thing that does hurt is the shipping charges to get the stuff out of the US and into Canada. I do not know why they are so high, what with free trade and all. Oh well, at least I can source the things I need.

Thanks again.

Oh and DC you're not the only one who has been called lots of "other things"

Gerry


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Gerry

You can beat the high cost of shipping by just buying a tee-slot bit(s) and put them anywhere you want and as many as you want..key holes bits work well for the small tee-slots..Just a drop and slot thing...

You can put tee-slots in the table top,router table fence,jigs and fixtures,push blocks, the list just goes on and on..

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/bt_keyhl.html

Most of the time you will get free shipping from MLCS....one little package in your mail box, and it's all you will need to get the job done...


=====


----------



## labric (Sep 11, 2004)

Gerry


If shopping for router and woodworking accessories in Canada, check out Lee Valley (www.leevalley.com), Busy Bee Tools (www.busybeetools.com) or any of the many tool stores. You will find what you need. 

Ric


----------



## Gerry Kiernan (Jul 19, 2007)

Thanks All

I went into the Busy Bee site again, and found the miter slot track I was looking for. It doesn't jump out at you, you have to go looking in the right place. I will place an order for that from them.

Gerry

Those key hole slot cutters look interesting too.

Gerry


----------

